# Headed to S.Lake Tahoe - buying supplies - WalMart or Raley's?



## Skinsfan1311 (Jan 23, 2011)

This is our 7th trip in as many years.

We usually fly into Reno and drive.  We go straight to the grocery store, (Raley's), to pick up our supplies, (food, snacks, beer and liquor).  The prices seem okay.   After getting up early, flying cross country and driving from Reno to Tahoe over the mountain pass, grocery shopping is the last thing we feel like doing. 

This year, we're taking a different approach. It's going to be more relaxed trip,(travel-wise).  

We're flying in a day early, and making a night of it in Reno, (got snowed in there for 4 days last February due to the snowstorms in the Northeast), and we liked it enough that we're going back.     

We booked Saturday night at the El Dorado casino.  The plan is to hang out, gamble, party and win enough to pay for our vacation      We'll sleep in, pick up our car and head to Tahoe on Sunday afternoon.   That way, we hope to start the Tahoe portion of the trip relaxed and refereshed.

*Long story short.....is it worth it to hit the Wal-Mart in Carson City, rather than shop at Raley's?     *

We don't buy meats, (just a kitchenette at the TS), but we do buy snacks, breakfast items, beer & liquor, etc.

Thanks!


----------



## Rent_Share (Jan 23, 2011)

Since the Since the Quantites are not "Sams Club" size probably yes

Once in South Lake Tahoe there is a K-Mart at SR50/89 AKA "the Y"


----------



## Robert D (Jan 23, 2011)

We go to Tahoe every summer for several weeks, flying into Reno, and always stop at Walmart in Carson City to buy groceries and supplies.  There's also a Costco almost next door to the Walmart at the turnoff for the highway (Hwy 50 I think) that goes to Tahoe.  The prices are lower than Raley's and Safeway in Tahoe and it's right on the way.


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## itchyfeet (Jan 23, 2011)

The Costco in Carson City also has a gas station.


----------



## Phill12 (Jan 24, 2011)

We go up most July fourth weeks and do most of our shopping in Carson City too! We like the Savemart and have shopped there for years. The wife also likes Safeway in Lake Tahoe if we are coming in that way to our timeshare. 


 PHILL12


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (Jan 25, 2011)

So....Wal-Mart it is!!

Thanks, again, everyone!

4 days, and counting!!!!


----------

